# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Особенности дефрагментации жестких дисков

## sergey_gum

Мне стало интересно стоит ли вобще делать дефрагментацию, если стоит, то каким софтом лучше это делать. Сам юзал Perfect Disk, но из-за повреждения файла после дефрагментации я вынужден был от него отказаться.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Дефрагментацию делать стоит. Для повышения производительности (небольшого) желательно задать постоянный размер файла подкачки.

----------


## Юрий2

V-com (ранее Ontrack) Fix-it 6.0 или SystemSuite - в нем один из лучших дефрагментаторов. Jet-defrag

----------


## Dime3us

Меня вполне устраивает встроенный в винду дефрагментатор.Перегружать машину лишним софтом ради повышения производительности на доли процента не вижу смысла.(имхо)



> Для повышения производительности (небольшого) желательно задать постоянный размер файла подкачки.


А как лучше всего определить этот размер? вот у меня 1 Gb RAM,сколько оптимально должен быть своп? (комп активно используется для всяких тяжеловесных игрушек)

----------


## Iceman

Я - за Executive Software Diskeeper. Много полезного умеет делать.

----------


## pig

Аналогично. MS его ещё сто лет назад для себя лицензировала - её встроенные дефрагментаторы суть Diskeeper Lite. Так что с совместимостью проблем нет.

----------


## Xen

НТФС имхо лучше вообще не дефрагментировать

----------


## Iceman

> НТФС имхо лучше вообще не дефрагментировать


 :Huh:  
Почему?

----------


## Dark_Blaze

Xen-ты жжёшь.Хотя как мне кажется отчасти ты прав в целом и общем на тему дефрагметаци.
Я считаю что ее нужно на регулярной основе тем,кто часто что то записывает и удаляет в больших размерах(как я например).Вот например я прыгаю от 3-5 гиг туда сюда,мне дефрагменатия нужна,чтоб твердый не начал глючить.Если же вы в офисе перебрасываете документики размером не больше 10 мега то раз в пол года достаточно.Я же делаю раз месяц.

----------


## Xen

Жгу я б/п, но по другим поводам ;-) а насчет НТФС встречал описалово в какой-то не самой плохой книжке... что-то типа Windows 2k internals или ей подобной... точнее не вспомню. Приводились довольно убедительные доводы, интересные только которые здесь мне лень описывать

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

http://www.remont-pc.ru/ntfs.htm
Похожие на те, что здесь приводятся?

----------


## Dark_Blaze

To Xen-То что вы читали это очень хорошо и яне говрю что это ложь или бред,но вот у меня такой вопрос,являются ли эти люди непосредсвенно разроботчиками это файловой системы?Ибо мненние из вне,даже очень крутого профи это великолепно,но ведь тот кто создал наверное лучше всех знает что да как.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Меня вполне устраивает встроенный в винду дефрагментатор.Перегружать машину лишним софтом ради повышения производительности на доли процента не вижу смысла.(имхо)
> А как лучше всего определить этот размер? вот у меня 1 Gb RAM,сколько оптимально должен быть своп? (комп активно используется для всяких тяжеловесных игрушек)


При таком кол-ве ОЗУ размер файла подкачки можно выставить 1,5Гб, должно хватить для тяжёлых игр. Вообще, раньше бытовало правило Своп=ОЗУ*3, но при нынешнем кол-ве ОЗУ для работы столько не надо.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> НТФС имхо лучше вообще не дефрагментировать


Не знаю, не знаю. Я тоже читал много доводов, почему этого не надо делать, но на практике получается наоборот.

----------


## Xen

> http://www.remont-pc.ru/ntfs.htm
> Похожие на те, что здесь приводятся?


Примерно да. Мне лень было с английского переводить для местных =)

----------


## Nike

Кажись проблема "блоков" была у встроенного дефрага у 2k. В XP и выше её уже исправили.

----------


## Algris

Перепробовав несколько сабж`ей, Executive Software Diskeeper в частности, остановился на Raxco PerfectDisk. 
Дискуссии по поводу нужности дефрагментации продолжаются уже который год, 
но, имхо, критерием оценки может служить лишь собственный опыт - в моём случае это безусловная уверенность в необходимости применения дефрагментаторов. 
Ну и для "местных":  _Фрагментация NTFS_, _Структура NTFS_.

----------


## maXmo

> Складывание файлов ближе к началу


насколько я знаю, хрюшкин дефрагментер так не делает, после дефрагментации файлы лежат вполне себе свободно и почти нефрагментированно. Но так делает, кажется, вынь2003.




> Любой файл, *плавно* созданный на прооптимизированном диске, будет состоять из дикого числа фрагментов.


в такой формулировке - согласен, но такие утилиты как copy и xcopy перед тем как писать в файл, сначала выставляют его размер, позволяя системе предотвратить его фрагментацию. Но, как это ни печально, разработчики софта редко себя утруждают этой процедурой, ведь гораздо проще без лишних мудрствований открыть файл, записать туда пару сотен метров (кусочками в 256 байт), закрыть и - порядок  :Smiley:

----------


## Гость

Можно  ли  повредить  файлы при  дефрагментации, если да, то  каким образом?

----------


## pig

Нажать Reset или выдернуть питание.

----------


## Geser

> Нажать Reset или выдернуть питание.


На NTFS скорее всего даже так не выйдет

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Палыч

> Можно ли повредить файлы при дефрагментации, если да, то каким образом?


Продолжаем старую тему? 
Ладно.
Недавно один сотрудник запустил дефрагментацию и, не дождавшись завершения, удалил какую-то объёмную прогу. Винда после этого не смогла до конца загрузиться.
Вылечил он это, запустив установку с установочного диска и выбрав "репейр".

----------


## severny

Использую Jkdefrag. Несколько килобайт стоят вместо скринсейвера и дефрагментируют все диски без запроса во время простоя. Задача снимается движением мыша.
Еще PageDefrag дефрагментирует 15 системных файлов во время загрузки, включая файл реестра и подкачки. На все про все пару-тройку секунд.
Ну и еще фиксированный файл подкачки на харде, отличном от системного и расположенный в первом разделе.

----------


## orvman

> Можно ли повредить файлы при дефрагментации, если да, то каким образом?





> Нажать Reset или выдернуть питание.





> На NTFS скорее всего даже так не выйдет


Согласен. Пробовали много раз специально сами - дефраг через Виндовую встроенную утилиту - потом перезагрузка через шнур/ресет. Видимо прозрачный для юзера откат во время загрузки Винды (?) - проверка еще раз разными сторонними утилитами на ошибки диска - всё нормально. 
Но тут дело в другом. А если юзать посторонний софт во время дефрага? Хотя... возможны траблы как в этом, так и в другом случае. Я уже не говорю про физические сбои диска и последствия после такого разврата. 
Эксперименты такие лучше не проводить.

----------


## ISO

> НТФС имхо лучше вообще не дефрагментировать


За последних 3 года ни разу не делал дефрагментацию, файловая система NTFS, проблем нет. И надеюсь дальше не будет. :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

Использую ворованый portable Ultimate Defrag  :Smiley: 
Практически единственный представитель нелегального софта у меня на ПК.

----------


## Макcим

Не пользуюсь  :Smiley:

----------


## Biser

Как только почуял неладное в системе,... "Вдерни шнур, выдави стекло".

----------


## XP user

Пользуюсь Diskeeper'ом.

Paul

----------


## NRA

1-проходный Raxco PerfectDisk

1. работа через сеть
2. ручные настройки программы
3. автотреды системы (анализ/прогноз фрагментированости)
4. подгонка МФТ, метаданных(!) и бута согласно рекомендаций M$
5. M$WiND0WS GOLD & PLATiNUM certified partner (единственный, кроме Дисккипера?)

+ поддержка начиная с win'2000 - до висты жёсткие диски в объёме > террабайта

----------


## Muffler

Раз в месяц, автоматически провожу дефрагментацию встроенной в ОС утилитой.
Плюс ещё есть бесплатный Ultimate Defrag, но им я пользуюсь редко...

----------


## sergey888

Абсолютно бесполезное занятие. На заре своего увлечения компьютером пробовал раза три встроенным в виндовс дефрагментатором. Пользы как и вреда НОЛЬ. При том что в те времена я по 2-3 раза в день устанавливал/удалял проги (это было время экспериментов) 
Так что мой ответ - Не пользуюсь.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Согласен. Пробовали много раз специально сами - дефраг через Виндовую встроенную утилиту - потом перезагрузка через шнур/ресет. Видимо прозрачный для юзера откат во время загрузки Винды (?) - проверка еще раз разными сторонними утилитами на ошибки диска - всё нормально. 
> Но тут дело в другом. А если юзать посторонний софт во время дефрага? Хотя... возможны траблы как в этом, так и в другом случае. Я уже не говорю про физические сбои диска и последствия после такого разврата. 
> Эксперименты такие лучше не проводить.


Эксперименты лучше действительно не проводить, однако вероятность сбоя напрямую зависит не от того, NTFS это или нет, а от того, как устроен дефрагментатор.
В простейшем случае устроен он так:
1. Изучается диск, выстраивается схема размещения данных. Отключение на этой фазе не опасно, так как это только анализ
2. Ищутся фрагментированные файлы, строится и оптимизируется схема дефрагментации. Аналогично п.п. 1 - это только анализ, по сути составление плана, что и куда мы планируем перетащить
3. Берется фрагментированный файл и для него находится незанятая цепочка клатеров на диске. Аналогично 1-2, не опасно
4. Данные файла копируются в эту цепочку незанятых кластеров. Если в этот момент отрубить питание, то опять-же ничего страшного не возникнет - кластеры то значится как свободные и их содержимое никому не нужно. Если дефрагментатор пометит их как занятые - тоже не страшно, получим цепочку якобы занятых кластеров, не принадлежащих ни к одному файлу, это устраняет chkdsk, работе системы не мешает
5. Данные файла успешно скопированы, тогда в описывающей файл ячейке MFT в атрибуте $DATA модифицируется RUN-цепочка, в нее заносятся координаты новой непрерывной цепочки кластеров. С этого момента занятые под файл кластеры можно считать свободными, занятые под новое местоположение файла - задействованными, что и отражается в битовой карте свободных/задействованных кластеров NTFS. Эта операция идет очень быстро и умудриться обрушить систему именно в этот момент крайне трудно, да и у NTFS есть механизмы защиты от таких сбоев. Причем если последовательность идет как "пометить кластеры в новом местоположении задейстованными" -> "скопировать в них данные" -> "переключить run-цепочку на новое местоположение данных" -> "пометить ранее использованные кластеры как свободные" в случае сбоя мы как максимум рискуем тем, что некие кластеры будут помечены как задействованные а на само деле будут сободными - такое легко исправит chkdsk, потери данных не будет
Шаги 2-5 (или 3-5) повторяются в цикле, вот собственно и вся дефрагментация, примерно так работает стандартный дефрагментатор (причем операция дефрагменции файла, дефрагментации MFT и т.п. в данном случае идентичны). Оптиимзация индексов в эту схему не вписывается и состоит в том, что изучается существующий индекс, происходит его оптимизация и запись. От сбоя в этот момент могут защитить мезанизмы NTFS, в худшем случае потеряем ряд файлов и каталогов, причем потеряем обратимо - описывающие их ячейки MFT сохранятся, мы просто потерыем ссыки на них из индекса, это все можно восстановить. 
Поэтому страшен не столько крах системы, сколько кривой алгоритм дефрагментации или любой глюк в нем. А вот "прозрачные" дефрагментаторы, которые все время "шуршат" за кадром, значительно опаснее - вероятность того самого глюка или комфликта возрастает

----------


## XP user

Хочу тоже ещё сообщить об одной глупости с моей стороны, связанная с Diskeeper'ом. Лет пять назад я изменил параметры MFT на рекомендуемые этой программой, и потом что было! 

Diskeeper не справился с задачей, выдал ошибку, вышел, и система зависла. 'Ничего', подумал я; 'щас исправим'. Но при перезагрузки перестал работать Norton GoBack (программа для восстановления данных). Пришлось заново установить систему! И это происходило не легко - пришлось 'разбить' диск по всякому и форматировать диск 6 раз (3 раза в FAT, и три раза в NTFS - по очереди, то FAT, то NTFS), потому что Norton GoBack ставляет метки на диске от которых сложно избавиться. Пока не снимешь эти метки, Norton GoBack заявляет, что программа уже установлена, хотя её в Windows нет...

Paul

----------


## PavelA

JkDefrag v3.24 - вот такой еще есть дефрагментатор. Его особенность может встать как скринсайвер и работать во время простоя. Отошел от компьютера, включается скринсайвер.

----------


## Evgueny

Пользуюсь разными, в основном фриварные дефраги.

----------

